# Need Cheap Wireless Net In Kolkata !



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2010)

Guys please help me!
I need a cheap wireless solution so I can at least surf web pages.
I have no wire broadband option left in here.
My current Alliance broadband totally fcked up now.
Got 20%-30% packets loss.
Pages hardly opening after several reloading and forget about DL or UL.
And I'm totally sure our mfcker cable operator Mr. Goutam Roy Choudhury(Teledyne) not gonna fix my net.....
First I was thing to go for BSNL data card then again it is very costly and I already withdraw my BSNL broadband so I guess they will not provide me.
And the reason is BSNL fcking piece of crap.
I'm looking for cheap and prepaid solution.
Thanks.....


----------



## Revolution (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone ???..........


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 3, 2010)

dude.... seriously dunno if you have a airtel phone get unlimited internet on that so you can atleast do basic web based activity...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 3, 2010)

Well......Alliance Broadband in some area are really crap as you said, and in some area it's very good.

You can try Airtel, tough it's costly it's provides gr8 service. Just fill up the contact form in airtel website and they will contact you.

And for cheap solutions try Wishnet, Meghlaya Broadband and Sify.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 3, 2010)

Try airtel gprs/EDGE, 2gb data transfer only for Rs.98 , good for surfing.....


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 3, 2010)

How about BSNL Wimax??


----------



## Revolution (Apr 4, 2010)

Tech.Masti said:


> Try airtel gprs/EDGE, 2gb data transfer only for Rs.98 , good for surfing.....



Currently I'm using this.
I already contacted Airtel but they are not available in my my area.
Reliance had stopped wired broadband in my area.
Only Reliance Wimax available but too expensive for me(600kbps UP@Rs.1500+.....).....
No BSNL please!
I already cheated by BSNL and fcking local cable operator..........


----------



## Revolution (Apr 4, 2010)

Is this risky ?
I could be caught by law ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 4, 2010)

Why don't you try Wishnet, Meghlaya Broadband and Sify.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 5, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Why don't you try Wishnet, Meghlaya Broadband and Sify.



Nothing is available in my area.....
Actually our cable operator(Goutam Roy Chodhury,Teledyne) is the main culprit.....


----------



## Revolution (Apr 5, 2010)

pravinbv said:


> if u have Reliance GSM coverage
> then just visit here
> * bit.ly/rimgprs



100% not working.
Fck,my Rs.10/- balance became zero while trying this.........


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 5, 2010)

Revolution said:


> 100% not working.
> Fck,my Rs.10/- balance became zero while trying this.........



haha...i think most of the operators provide gprs for 95-100rs ..check out aircel,idea airtel etc...if ur really looking for cheap connection


----------



## techani (Apr 5, 2010)

You can try Idea wireless internet which comes in usb stick. Basic plan is 256kbps unlimited at about rs.501.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 6, 2010)

If its true that would be good.....


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 7, 2010)

Try BSNL EVDO, 3.1 Mbps plan @ 750pm. Its a promotional offer.

*bsnl.co.in/service/evdo_ad.htm

*bsnl.co.in/images/Evdo_card_Ad_Eng.jpg

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

even the prepaid plan is good if you lookin for somethin just to browse the net.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 8, 2010)

@*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar24652_3.gif 			  				 					 					ankushkool

Thanks!
But I don't wanna cheated by BSNL again.....
May be I can think about BSNL if they have real prepaid plan.
BSNL already cost me too much..........


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2010)

The launch of 3G in India will make any difference in wireless broadband in very near future ?


----------

